# What Wine related gifts did you get for Christmas?



## ibglowin (Dec 25, 2009)

I scored a couple of nice ones this year!

From my better half this really cool shaped decanter and a bottle of Col Solare to go in it.








From the kids, an engraved decanter and wine glasses with the winery name and a bottle of Columbia Crest Reserve Cabernet. 






Definitely a great Christmas!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 25, 2009)

What wonderful gifts!! 

My son gave me a hefty gift certificate at FVW! =)


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 25, 2009)

Sweet stuff Bro!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice. Santa(me) bought me a bunch of beer brewing hardware for Christmas!


----------



## diggerdan17 (Dec 25, 2009)

Santa found the 3 kits that i had been hiding in the basement for a month or so and as a result i got shut out this year 


It's my own doing and i'm grateful santa let me keep the 3 kits .


Merry Christmas to all!


Dan R


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.rogar.com/rogarchampionwin.html

a wine making uncle from the old country happenned upon one of these and gave me this when i delivered him some peach wine.....this is the best cork puller i have ever owned....this will go to the winery....and i think i mentioned in another topic that my son gave me the two Vinturi's.....its been a generous Christmas


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 25, 2009)

That is sweet Al. I like it.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 25, 2009)

I say yes!







SB Ranch said:


> Let's see, wine related gift for Christmas...  does a hangover count?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 25, 2009)

You mean I am not the only one hiding kits!







diggerdan17 said:


> Santa found the 3 kits that i had been hiding in the basement for a month or so and as a result i got shut out this year
> 
> It's my own doing and i'm grateful santa let me keep the 3 kits .
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2009)

I also have 2 kits hiding downstairs and the makings for a Blueberry Melomel.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 26, 2009)

I received a Sharper Image Rechargeable wine bottle opener, a Sharper Image Wine Chiller and a $300.00 Gift Certificate to FVW.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm sure glad I'm not the only one with kits hiding! I sure blew an opportunity for a gift cert though. Didn't even put it on the list. Dumb!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow. Nice score! 



Waldo said:


> I received a Sharper Image Rechargeable wine bottle opener, a Sharper Image Wine Chiller and a $300.00 Gift Certificate to FVW.


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 26, 2009)

Kat, her son and my family really spoiled me. 
Kat got me a bottle of Linganore Abiso (a port style) 
she also gave me a new starter set including my first glass carboy (6 gal). I have 2 6 gal better bottles that I use now. 
A moststi sauvingon blanc kit and a double set of the tools I have such as hydrometer, double lever port corker. Cleaner. Spigotted primary extra airlock. Etc.
I also got a copy of the wine bible which is interesting. A new pair of wine glasses and charms. From my mom, stepdad and brothers.
Best Christmas ever.
Hope everyone enjoyed their holiday.


----------



## ASAI (Dec 26, 2009)

Cru Select California Old Vins Zinfandel. It is headed for the plastic bucket early this morning.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 26, 2009)

I somehow have to intercept the FedEx guy next week with the 2 kits I snagged on sale!





I won't start them until the Spring sometime but they were hard to pass up with the sale as well as the growers discount. Got the CC Chateau du Pays with Grape Pack as well as the MM Chilean Pinot Noir.



Joan said:


> What wonderful gifts!! My son gave me a hefty gift certificate at FVW!  =)


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Waldo said:


> I received a Sharper Image Rechargeable wine bottle opener, a Sharper Image Wine Chiller and a $300.00 Gift Certificate to FVW.












Waldo, you will love that bottle opener. I got one at Bed bath and Beyond and everyone that has seen it has gone out and got one themselves.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 26, 2009)

ibglowin said:


> I somehow have to intercept the FedEx guy next week with the 2 kits I snagged on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even tho I've done some serious window shopping, I haven't decided what I will spend it on! I want one of everything but the GC is not that hefty! =)


----------



## paubin (Dec 27, 2009)

See'in as how I got a $150.00 gift certificate last year to a local brew shop Santa didnt get me anything related except a nice 2 pint bottle of chocolate stout that was crafted hear in NY. Will pop that baby tomorrow! 


Pete


----------



## paubin (Dec 27, 2009)

By the way....I also have a few beer kits stashed.....lol. And the makings for a cranberry melomel



.


Pete


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2009)

After a bit of wrangling with the zoning department of my town, I got a preliminary blessing to proceed with a winery plan at the vineyard. I think I have them convinced that viticulture is indeed agriculture- which is allowed in my zone. They wanted me to get a special use permit. I used their own definitions to prove my case. It didn't hurt that I had the county and NYS Dept of Agriculture and Markets behind me. It seems they will staunchly defend rights to farm in an ag district! 


That's the greatest gift I could get, short of a loving and caring family and friends like you all.


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice on both!!!!


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 27, 2009)

I received 2 very classy looking wine gift bags made of tapestry cloth. Whoever I give these to will be very special indeed!!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 27, 2009)

appleman said:


> After a bit of wrangling with the zoning department of my town, I got a preliminary blessing to proceed with a winery plan at the vineyard. I think I have them convinced that viticulture is indeed agriculture- which is allowed in my zone. They wanted me to get a special use permit. I used their own definitions to prove my case. It didn't hurt that I had the county and NYS Dept of Agriculture and Markets behind me. It seems they will staunchly defend rights to farm in an ag district!
> 
> 
> That's the greatest gift I could get, short of a loving and caring family and friends like you all.



That is so cool and a fantastic gift for you!


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 27, 2009)

congratulations Rich, there is always someone around us showing some type of envy or jealousy attempting to prevent the simplest of our efforts...i am very happy for you.....i have a request

when you get licensed...may i purchase your first bottle of wine sold?


----------



## Bert (Dec 27, 2009)

That's great Appleman, hope things will proceed in a nice timely manner for you....It's really to bad that it can get so frustrating while trying to do the right thing.....Hope it all works for you...GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations Appleman. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats on that Rich, youd think they would be all on your side seeing as how they will be getting some quag out of this eventually.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 27, 2009)

Great news Rich....Looks liek your new year will definately nbe a busy one podner


----------



## paubin (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome Rich, I'll have to check ya out if I can get a lil time off this spring.


Pete


----------



## nursejohn (Dec 28, 2009)

Like ibglowin, I received some etched wine glasses with my new logo on them (I am going to learn to post pictures-New Year's resolution), and a new wine opener set with collar, spout, corkscrew etc. We had a blessed Christmas, John.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 28, 2009)

That is super great news Rich. Congrats!







appleman said:


> After a bit of wrangling with the zoning department of my town, I got a preliminary blessing to proceed with a winery plan at the vineyard. I think I have them convinced that viticulture is indeed agriculture- which is allowed in my zone. They wanted me to get a special use permit. I used their own definitions to prove my case. It didn't hurt that I had the county and NYS Dept of Agriculture and Markets behind me. It seems they will staunchly defend rights to farm in an ag district!
> 
> That's the greatest gift I could get, short of a loving and caring family and friends like you all.


----------



## corn field (Dec 28, 2009)

Got a $50 gift certificate to a suply house. For the last 5 years the wife and I take the money we would spend on each other and buy toys and give them to the marines toys for tots. Christmas was verry good this year all of the kids were here with us.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 28, 2009)

corn field said:


> For the last 5 years the wife and I take the money we would spend on each other and buy toys and give them to the marines toys for tots.



What a beautiful and generous thing to do!


----------



## farmer (Dec 28, 2009)

My son gave methe book " Northern Winework " (growing grapes and making wine in cold climates)2nd edition.Just skimming over it I would recommend it to anyone that is thinking about starting a home vineyard or has a home vineyard and has to deal with cold climates.


Congrats Applemanon your zoning victory


----------



## Waldo (Jan 3, 2010)

One of the gifts i received was a cerificate at FVW. I spent part of it on a 120 bottle rack and got it put together today and working on filling it up.








Had to do some modifying on the rack as the instructions said that the ends with the buttons all had to be at the top. Well, if you did this on the middle posts, the cut outs did not align with the bottle supports and as shown in the picture below it was considerably shorter thna the end posts. Long story short, Flipped over the wrong way everything lined up perfect except now the buttos made the rack uneven at the bottom so I grabbed my drill, a bit and drilled out the buttons on the middle posts and everything worked fine then.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like a nice "rack" as they say!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 4, 2010)

Waldo,
We see that one of the bottles in your new rack is "bottom out". Is there a significance? Nice rack BTW!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 4, 2010)

Actually there is..It turns out that these racks are all built with the same sizegroove on both sides of the bottle support and that size is actually what I would deem suitable for the neck of the bottle. Anyway, the burgundy style bottles tend to want to slide off the rackso that one is sliding off the rack toward the wall.


----------

